# Suche nach Wort in einer Datei



## Spelmann (28. Oktober 2007)

*Hallo zusammen.*

Ich suche gerade ein Wort in einem Ordner mit 530 Dateien. Es muss irgendwo drin sein.
Aber weder Google Desktop noch die Suchfunktion unter Windows findet es.
Dann habe ich mal spaßeshalber verschiedentlich nach einem Wort gesucht, das nachweislich in einer der Dateien vorhanden ist. (Also Datei geöffnet, Wort ausgesucht, Datei geschlossen, suchen lassen). Und auch hier nur manchmal ein Ergebnis. Was ist das?
Kennt jemand einen Weg Dateien nach einem enthaltenen Wort zuverlässig zu durchsuchen?
Die Dateien sind vom Typ *.php, *.htm, *.inc

Vielen Dank


----------



## ingop (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ,
bei der suche nach Wörtern in Dateien musst du evtl. auch mal die erweiterten Optionen(WinXP) betrachen.

+Systemordner durchsuchen (check)
+versteckte Elemente durchsuchen(check) 
+Unterordner durchsuchen(check)
+Groß- Kleinschreibung beachten (falls du nicht sicher bist , uncheck)


Gruß Ingo


----------



## Spelmann (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ingop

Is richtig. Habe ich aber alles gemacht.
Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Oktober 2007)

Kann es sein, dass du den Indexdienst aktiviert hast?
Wenn ja, deaktiviere ihn besser...die Suche dauert so zwar einiges länger, bietet aber bessere Ergebnisse.

Falls du ihn nicht deaktivieren willst, schau mal hier herein: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/309173/de


----------



## Spelmann (29. Oktober 2007)

Nein, der ist nicht aktiviert.
Dennoch scheint es jetzt so (Nach Neustart von Windows) als würden nun alle Dateien anständig durchsucht.

Das gesuchte Wort habe ich zwar noch immer nicht, aber das liegt nun wohl vielmehr daran daß es wider erwarten wirklich nicht vorhanden ist.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

